# Carolina Pigeon Club's Fall Show



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

The Carolina Pigeon Club Fall Show will be held November 21st at Gray Court Owings Middle School, which has been kind enough to make their gymnasium available.

The address is: 
9210 Hwy 14
Gray Court SC. 29645

This is an all breed, all age show. Junior entries welcome!

Non-showing vendors may rent space to sell their birds.

For entry forms, fees, breed club meets, and other information, contact Dr Ben Carper at 864-295-3435 or 864-630-3714.


----------

